# Not sure about results of rkhunter



## P3p0x (Feb 7, 2015)

Hi people, recently I downloaded rkhunter in FreeBSD, I run the command  `rkhunter -c --sk --logfile /root/rkhunter20080414.txt` and get some warnings.
I can't upload the .txt maybe you can me help with understanding this warning.  I put the warning here:

```
[18:34:46]  /usr/local/sbin/pkgdb  [ Warning ]
```


----------



## woodsb02 (Feb 7, 2015)

pkgdb(1) is part of the port ports-mgmt/portupgrade, the source code for it can be found here:
https://github.com/freebsd/portupgrade/blob/master/bin/pkgdb

As you can see, it is a Ruby script. Therefore the output of security/rkhunter warning that this is a script is to be expected.

This can be disabled as per the recommendation when this was asked before:
http://sourceforge.net/p/rkhunter/mailman/message/5868907/

"If you are sure that these programs are suppose to be scripts on your system, then look in the rkhunter.conf configuration file and you will see that programs can be whitelisted from the script test (look for SCRIPTWHITELIST)."​


----------

